# Best city in Oz for carpentry work



## mike1988 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello, 
My name is Mike and have booked a visa to oz, and am planning to go to Perth in mid feb 2014.

My questions are:
*Is there a great deal of carpentry work there?
*Whats the pay like?
*What is the lifestyle like?
*Is it easy to get into the mines as a carpenter?
*I am a 25 year old british single male, will i enjoy it?

If anyone can answer these question it would be a great help.

Thanks


----------

